# Should I be concerned?



## blevyva (Mar 31, 2016)

My breeder just told me that the puppy we are picking up in 2 weeks has an overbite. Her vet feels that if the canines come in and line up correctly it won't be too bad. Also the top jaw does grow faster than the bottom so the bottom could catch up. 

My first reaction is not to really care too much. We have no plans to show this puppy, he is to be our companion. Am I right?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

My Great Dane puppy had a huge overbite. By the time he was mature he had a perfect bite. But I would think giant breeds may grow more and have more of a chance of it correcting fully than small ones. 

I also though have a friend with a mini aussie with a significant overbite. His has not corrected and he's about a year old but it doesn't bother or hinder him in the least!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java has an underbite. We don't care at all. It doesn't bother her and we're not showing her. And quite frankly, it is just one of the many quirks and things about her that make me love her more. We joke that she's got some Appalachian in her... all in-bred with bad teeth. It's possible that when her adult teeth grow in that she will get the correct scissor bite, but our vet thinks she's perfect as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup, unless the bite is bad enough to interfere with function, it's one of the many conformation flaws that would make you not want to breed (or show) a puppy, but doesn't interfere with the dog as a pet in any way.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Dawn does Java have an underbite or an overbite? If underbite it probably won't correct since the lower jaw grows slower than he top. But i'm picturing Java with an underbite and it sounds awfully cute to me too  Especially with the Appalachian twist LOL


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

It's an underbite- that's the one where the lower teeth are in front of the upper teeth, right? She looks like a piranha when her mouth is closed. Shhh, don't tell anyone, but we call her Cousin It- all teeth and hair, when we're roughhousing with her and she shows her little teeth. I also do the Deliverance voice and tell her that she sure does have a pretty mouth. 

I don't care if it corrects. She lost an upper top tooth already. If she loses another one, well, guess what we'll be singing when we play with her? lol Aren't we terrible? I adore her so much. The Vet said even if this bite isn't the desired one, it still correct for her breed and there shouldn't be any issues whatsoever. I asked just in case we needed to be aware of extra dental stuff for her. Vet said no. It's all good. So, that's the way it'll remain.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hershey had a slight underbite and we didn't care, in fact it made him look like this grumpy little old man and was quite comical. He is now getting his big boy teeth and the bite seems to be better. He doesn't have all the teeth in yet, but he doesn't have his old man look any more. I kind of miss it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> It's an underbite- that's the one where the lower teeth are in front of the upper teeth, right? She looks like a piranha when her mouth is closed. Shhh, don't tell anyone, but we call her Cousin It- all teeth and hair, when we're roughhousing with her and she shows her little teeth. I also do the Deliverance voice and tell her that she sure does have a pretty mouth.
> 
> I don't care if it corrects. She lost an upper top tooth already. If she loses another one, well, guess what we'll be singing when we play with her? lol Aren't we terrible? I adore her so much. The Vet said even if this bite isn't the desired one, it still correct for her breed.


Just to be clear, though, it's absolutely NOT a health problem, but it is also not correct for the breed. Our standard calls for a scissor bite.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

That's what I told the vet. lol Maybe she was trying to make me feel better. I'm sure there are not nice dog owners who might care, but I just don't. I really like this vet. She's the best one at this practice. But I'm sure she's seen some doozies.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Java would still be here if she didn't have that reverse scissor. We had a stray farm dog, a couple of decades ago, with maybe a 2-1/2" overbite. She lived a long and healthy life, with no problems eating or anything else.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Tom- she is so fabulous. I'm GLAD she has an incorrect bite... it worked out for me!!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her!


----------

